# Blocks the direct sunlight but not the light - skylight fix



## 5shot (Dec 23, 2016)

Below are picture plans for adding slats to a skylight to block most all of the direct sun rays, but not the light entering via the skylight. If your skylight is smaller, the dimensions of the slats, mounting boards and trim, can be reduced some. The slats are vertical to the sky.













Flimsy or plastic slats will warp and bend with the heat of the sun and gravity pulling down on them. The thin "hardboard" I found and used was finished on one side. It was both inexpensive and stiff and came in an 4 x 8 sheet. 

I also bought a miter device that allowed me to set the angle and the reverse angle needed for cutting the many and matching grooves in the mounting boards. You should be able to get something similar at your hardware store. 

Also it would be good to make a trial version and mount just a few slats first. Then you can do all the cutting and painting of the slats and mounting boards that is involved in the project, and with the assurance that it will be as you want it to be. 

If you are not able to do the work yourself, the plan can be used by someone who "knows" what they are doing, and perhaps be improved on as well. Also, expect to pay a few hundred dollars or more to have the work done. EXCLUDING MY TIME, my out of pocket costs 8 years ago came to around $60.00 US.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 23, 2016)

A couple years ago we had someone looking for instructions like this.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 23, 2016)

These are pretty much standard fare in so. cal.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks nice, and a good project for most DIY'ers to take on!

Phil


----------

